# Help!! Just broke thumb throttle lever...ride in one hour!



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Any ideas?


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

weld it up or if you dont have access to a welder maybe a small hose clamp and a piece of flat steel with a 90* bend?

sucks dude


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

jb weld or some epoxy of some sorts


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Well if you can't weld it and machine it back, your looking at a new one or maybe Babbitts or one of the others can get you just the part. But for today...steal one from a buddy?


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Just took one off a Honda 350 and shaft was too long (I never had this problem....lol)


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Attempted weld in progress.....white metal.... could be tough!!


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Welded and taking vice grips as a back up!

Can't miss fresh powder!!!!!!


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

you could drill tap it and then put a long skinny bolt to get you through to day or drill all the way through it and put a nut on each side but you need a longer bolt.:thinking:


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

1) Make a new one out of duct tape...
2) Attach a servo to cable and use a remote control..
3) Park it, order a new one, sit inside, stay warm and watch the football game..
4) sit on it, make engine sounds and pretend you're driving it.

Just a few smart a$$ remarks to lighten your frustrating day! hope you get her going.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

:haha:


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

oldmanbrute said:


> 1) Make a new one out of duct tape...
> 2) Attach a servo to cable and use a remote control..
> 3) Park it, order a new one, sit inside, stay warm and watch the football game..
> 4) sit on it, make engine sounds and pretend you're driving it.
> ...


Always one in every crowd!


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS (Dec 2, 2010)

I guess it's the safe to assume your fix worked..


----------



## fl750mudder (Apr 15, 2009)

I have one I could sell you. Pm me if interested


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

fl750mudder said:


> I have one I could sell you. Pm me if interested


$21.00 new at the dealer, so probably not worth your expense to ship all the way up here,

But thanks for the offer!!


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

ARMSTRONGARMS said:


> I guess it's the safe to assume your fix worked..


Ride #2 today and still holding strong!


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Weld broke 20 minutes into Friday's ride. Rednecked a set of vise grips on her and kept going. 5+ hour ride and only fell off once when I was pushing her out of a hole!

New part arrived and installing this week with a thumb warmer.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

ahhhh thumb warmer


----------

